# driftwood



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

I just bought a piece of driftwood from the lfs, however it was marked for use for reptiles such as iguanas & such. I asked dude about submerging it in an aquarium & he said it would be fine as long as i weighed it down. Well, I had to trim the wood to get it in the tank, however it sank right to the bottom. Its now starting to change the water color of my tank. I know its due to the release of tannins & will eventually go away, but was wondering if it would have any negative affect on my P? and how long before the water returns to normal?


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

p.s. will post a pic of my tank when i get a chance. it looks hella sweet now


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I dont think it will have a negative affect on your p's, just the fact that the water is murky. But if I were you, I would follow Supernates instructions on how to treat your driftwood. http://24.222.13.130/nate/driftwood.html IMO, I would take it out. I'm not too sure how long it'll be before it clears up without treatment. But good luck


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about. I heard P's like tannuis in their water. More natural.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

see i figured that since i was buying it, i wouldn't have to do any of that stuff. sh*t for the $30 i spent on a branch, it should have been done for me.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

depending on how big your wood is. Then youc an guess how long the tannins will finish leaking out. Beware of your wood. Since its made for reptiles, the wood can be treated differently. I know for a fact tht usualy the wood would be sanded fine so its not rough leaving the wood openly and easily exposed to fungus growth.


----------

